# FREE PUFF CANON JACKET



## Canonite (Oct 17, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone has received the free Canon jacket for people that pre-ordered a R5 or R6?

I ordered the day they went on sale in June, and I have not heard anything or know of anyone that has received a jacket. Have you?


----------



## brad-man (Oct 17, 2020)

I assume you are from the Great White North. You can fill out your claim form from the link on this page:

Gift Pack Claim Form

Happy puffing


----------



## R1-7D (Oct 18, 2020)

Haven't heard anything either. I too ordered the day I received my R5 back in July.


----------



## R1-7D (Oct 28, 2020)

I received my jacket today. It’s excellent. I’m quite happy with it. I ordered XL and it fits perfectly.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice mine should be out pretty soon!!!


----------



## pardus (Feb 9, 2021)

Just got my jacket today and stoked that it is a North Face jacket. Was expecting it to be a cheap corporate promo wear but this is actually really nice.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 9, 2021)

pardus said:


> Just got my jacket today and stoked that it is a North Face jacket. Was expecting it to be a cheap corporate promo wear but this is actually really nice.


Cool, I got the jacket for my wife and they gave her a really nice Patagonia Nano Puff. Like you said I was surprised to see it was a good brand and she is really happy with the jacket.


----------

